# Pineapple beer/cider



## flano (25/2/14)

If you are interested
I found a recipe online for a pineapple beer .
I have saved you all the time by making it.

The recipe I used
I pineapple chopped and thoroughly scrubbed clean.( skin included ) no green leaves.
1/2 cup of raisins
I cinnamon stick
5 cups of plain white sugar
8 litres of hot water - my tap water is about 70 degrees.

The recipe said hot water - not boiling. It sounds a bit dangerous.
I fully expected to have a big mouldy stinking mess in my fermenter ...but no.

I pitched it with a sachet of good old bog standard coopers kit yeast I had.
However next time I might try something else.
I have only ever made beer before so this was my first attempt.
Maybe a wine yeast or champagne yeast might be better????








finished product.
Friends have all said they liked it and have even had seconds.
I kegged it and gassed up...but the gas up was a bit of a stuff up as I hardly had the gas turned on...
I took it to a home brew club day and nobody that I know of died from drinking it.
My wife has been drinking it with ice and some fresh mint.


----------



## TimT (25/2/14)

How pineapply does it taste?


----------



## flano (25/2/14)

It definitely tastes like pineapple.
Almost a wine taste. ( I am not a fan of wine )
It is about 8% alc maybe a bit more...I get the feeling I kegged it a bit early.
There was not really a krausen ...just slow bubbling.
I did take a few hydro measurements - After about 8 days It went from 3% to 6% in one day. Then I kegged it ..the recipe said give it 3 days before bottling. So I did the opposite .

My missus reckons it has a bit of a beer taste
A better yeast might fix that.

It is actually very easy to drink on a hot day.


----------



## TimT (25/2/14)

I'd grab a wine yeast next time, definitely. Often they recommend white whine/champagne yeast as a good all purpose performer, and it's worked pretty well on our wines and ciders and meads. Since the base is just table sugar you're not going to get any malty/barley flavours anyway.


----------



## gap (25/2/14)

It would be hard to even call this a beer.
The only beer ingredient is the yeast.


----------



## fletcher (25/2/14)

well it certainly looks great mate, well done


----------



## flano (25/2/14)

http://www.food.com/recipe/pineapple-beer-441415

This was where I got the recipe.

I had a similar thing in Africa on Zanzibar Island about 20 years ago.
They did two
A plain sugar cane version and the pineapple beer/cider (what ever you want to call it) version.
The sugar cane one was too sweet for me.

My Pineapple one tasted pretty similar from memory maybe just a bit more alc% .

I will give it a go with that wine champagne yeast next time.


----------



## TimT (25/2/14)

We made a fejoia wine last year. Boiled water, added sugar, and let it cool, crushed some fejoias and soaked them in sugar water for a day or two, stirred in strong black tea for the tannins. (Possibly some raisins for yeast nutrient, I forget now). Filtered out the fejoias and chucked in champagne yeast, and it fermented out pretty quickly, in about two weeks. Matured nicely in a month or so to a pleasantly heady wine with a definite fejoia fragrance.

Adding cinnamon instead of black tea would seem to be a pretty good notion; cinnamon has tannins too and adds its own distinct essence. I've never been displeased using cinnamon in my beers.


----------



## hoppinmad (25/2/14)

I have 20 litres of saison in the fermenter nearing completion and will be doing a test batch of 5 litres into a secondary with 1 cup of pineapple juice. Will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Semionovas (22/5/14)

Sorry if i sound ignorant but how much does the recipe make?
8 liters or do u make it up to 20-25 for fermentation?


----------

